# How to ask about the day without grilling WW?



## I want the kids! (Apr 17, 2012)

So my situation is; getting divorce but still live together etc with two young kids.

My wife doesn't work so she can do whatever she wants during the day. I go to work specific hours.

When I get home I would like to know what went on during the day with my kids. WW doesn't tell me anything. I get bits and pieces from my daughter (5) but my son is too little to trust anything he says.

How do I ask about her day without coming across like I am snooping or fishing for info? I guess I am a little but still would like to know about what my kids did.

She secretly uses a sitter. Why a SAHM needs a sitter I have no idea.

Open to any pointers.


----------



## jenny123 (Mar 21, 2012)

Oh my....she has a secret sitter now? I'm sorry but sounds like she is up to no good. Do you ever ask her flat out what she does all day? Maybe call a few times during the day and say you want to say hi to the kids. Keep calling and put a damper on whatever she is doing.


----------



## I want the kids! (Apr 17, 2012)

She usually isn't home. Going home for lunch right now.


----------



## Toffer (Jan 31, 2012)

"Why a SAHM needs a sitter I have no idea"

I do and so do you. She's hooking up with someone


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

I want the kids! said:


> So my situation is; getting divorce but still live together etc with two young kids.
> 
> My wife doesn't work so she can do whatever she wants during the day. I go to work specific hours.
> 
> ...


SAHM's need sitters to have more free time with OM.


----------



## SadSamIAm (Oct 29, 2010)

Once you are divorced you will have no way of knowing what she is doing with the kids when she has them. Get used to it.

You need to treat her as if you are already divorced. Too bad you have to be in the same home. Take control of all finances. Don't give her anything. Cancel her cell phone if she has one on your account. Prepare for divorce.


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

You need to cut off her access to cash, that will slow down her using the sitter, or at least make the OM pay for it.

But before you do that, get a PI to follow her out as she meets up with him during the day.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

Shaggy said:


> You need to cut off her access to cash, that will slow down her using the sitter, or at least make the OM pay for it.
> 
> But before you do that, get a PI to follow her out as she meets up with him during the day.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


You'd be surprised how many OM would never pay for a baby sitter.

Why buy the cow when you get the milk for free?

Of course, she's just hoping OM will get "nicer"

Difficult to imagine people are this shallow.

Never overestimate them.


----------



## I want the kids! (Apr 17, 2012)

SadSamIAm said:


> Once you are divorced you will have no way of knowing what she is doing with the kids when she has them. Get used to it.
> 
> You need to treat her as if you are already divorced. Too bad you have to be in the same home. Take control of all finances. Don't give her anything. Cancel her cell phone if she has one on your account. Prepare for divorce.


Hopefully I will have the kids, so I will know all the time.


----------



## I want the kids! (Apr 17, 2012)

So I shouldn't ask what went on during the day?


----------



## keko (Mar 21, 2012)

I want the kids! said:


> So I shouldn't ask what went on during the day?


Do you really think she would say, she had the kids running around naked while she was blowing the OM?

Its worth a shot but don't expect the truth.


----------



## I want the kids! (Apr 17, 2012)

keko said:


> Do you really think she would say, *she had the kids running around naked while she was blowing the OM?*
> Its worth a shot but don't expect the truth.


Made me laugh a little. Thanks.

You are right. Everything out of her mouth is a lie. Why do I think she would tell me about the kids day.

I still have a lot to learn. 
Week 7 as of today. Week 5+ since she filed. 
Do I get any slack for being new still?


----------

